# Brine shrimp?



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

How do people here feel about brine shrimp. I have 3 1-1.5 inch reds. What is the best method used to feed with brine shrimp? Thanks guys


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Brine shimp is good when they are young. Just throw it in in small portions.


----------



## Angler (Sep 28, 2006)

Just use it as an occasional treat for your little guys. It doesn't have much nutritional value.


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

Ditto on the nutritional value. Unless you enrich adult brine shrimp you might as well be feeding them iceburg lettuce. Mostly water and little else. Newly hatched baby brine shrimp are good food, but at over an inch a P is going to spend more energy trying to snap at miniscule shrimp, they they will gain by eating one. My advise-skip the brine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

I was told Mysis Shrimp has more nutrition than Brine Shrimp. They're also quite a bit bigger.


----------



## caribad (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes, Bullsnake Mysis shrimp have a LOT more nutritional value than brine shrimp, and when using frozen mysis they can easily be soaked (enriched) in Zoe, or some other vitamin to boost their value as a food. They are quite a bit bigger than Brine, but should be a great size for small P's 1" to 3", plus it gets them used to eat non living food if you want to get your P's eating healthy. Great suggestion Bullsnake, I wonder why I didm't think to add that coment, I use Mysis for my saltwater fish as part of their regular diet.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

what exactly is mysis shrimp and is it easily available?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

you can get them at your lfs in the food/frozen food section. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mysid

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...cfm?pcatid=8888


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

I still feed my p's brine shrimp once in awhile just to mix up their meals.. blood worms, tiger shrimps, hikari carnivore pellets, tilapia, smelt and sometimes peas n carrots are excepted.. try different foods with your p's, you never know what they might like


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Majority of my P's diet is silversides. You can find them in the frozen food section of your LFS.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Red meats are often high in hormones and fats. These will cause undesirable weight gain and retention in captive piranhas to the point of obesity and ultimately a premature death. All in all...stay away from red meats....


----------

